# Spot the ecig



## FireFly (7/4/15)




----------



## Andre (7/4/15)

At around 0:20 - cool.


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/15)

Twisp?


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/15)

Around 1:00 you get a better view of the device

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/15)

Does this mean we are allowed to vape in burger king?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (7/4/15)

Definitely a Twisp


----------



## BoogaBooga (7/4/15)

He is a spokesperson for Twisp. He has been using one for quite a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/15)

BoogaBooga said:


> He is a spokesperson for Twisp. He has been using one for quite a while



Jip jip, been bragging about being stinky free for over a year with a twisp. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------

